# List 6 People You'd Date...



## StereoXGirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, so this is a little bit of an extension to Ricci's Hunks thread.

This has been going around YouTube where everyone makes a video showing 6 guys they would date. I thought it would be fun for everyone to post pictures here of 6 people they would date (I'm saying "people" rather than guys for those here who aren't into dudes. lol.).

This is, of course, assuming you and the individuals you list were single. lol!

I'll get us started:

Matthew Fox












Milo Ventimiglia











Chris Carrabba

(Dashboard Confessional)











John Krasinski











Wentworth Miller











Jonathan Tucker

(I was SO upset when "The Black Donnellys" was cancelled!)











I'm curious to see who you all come up with!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 17, 2008)

Hayden Christensen






Jake Gyllenhaal






Paul Walker






Chris Brown

I can't think of anyone else right now. i'll post the rest later


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 17, 2008)

Just my boyfriend










and Paolo Nutini


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just my boyfriend




http://i29.tinypic.com/24qltlw.jpg

and Paolo Nutini





That's cheating! lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.libertyfilmfestival.com/libertas/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/haydenchristensen.jpgHayden Christensen

http://blog.starzlife.com/wp-content.../jake11wd1.jpg

Jake Gyllenhaal

http://data-allocine.blogomaniac.fr/...l_walker_1.jpg

Paul Walker

http://www.wrensnestonline.com/blog/...hris_brown.jpg

Chris Brown

I can't think of anyone else right now. i'll post the rest later

Great choices!


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's cheating! lol! ahaha, sorryy! I did add a celeb at the end though


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ahaha, sorryy! I did add a celeb at the end though



Oh, ok! I didn't see that! lol!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 17, 2008)

David Beckham yummmmmy











Ryan Reynolds











Josh Duhamel











Johnny Depp











Paul Walker











Brody Jenner


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif David Beckham yummmmmyhttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...becksposh8.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...d-Beckham1.jpg

Ryan Reynolds

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...eynolds_02.jpg

http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/k...n_reynolds.jpg

Josh Duhamel

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/a..._duhamel-2.jpg

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l6...duhamel_lg.jpg

Johnny Depp

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nny-depp-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...Depp5656-1.jpg

Paul Walker

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...aul-walker.jpg

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r...aul_walker.jpg

Brody Jenner

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...nine/brody.jpg

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...j4-240x312.jpg

Yum is right! Those are all hot! I definitely have a weakness for Brody Jenner, though!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul Walker was my Celebrity Crush for I dunno how long. Own all his stuff. Here goes:

Paul Walker - I'mma molest him






David Beckham - I'mma play with his balls... eerr soccer balls.






Sean Farris - The better version of Tom Cruise, minus the crazyness









Raoul Bova - Even his name is just damn sexy. Rrrrrrrrraaaaouuuuuuul. Roll the Rs










Hayden Christensen - HATE his acting but damn, looking at him is like milk... "does my body good"






Daddy Yankee - Aye, Mi papi chulo.






And the dude I'd TOTALLY DATE:

Pete Doherty






Haha, SIKE. Rather eat a living rat covered in vomit. Which is doherty but with more diseases.


----------



## Karren (Jun 17, 2008)

I do like Johny Depp too..... But not that much!!! Lol. I don't know.. Probably no hunks on my list..........

I really like those girls on Deal or No Deal.... But there are too many so I'd pick....

NBC.com - Deal or No Deal

.

#3

#8

#9

#20

#23

#25. She's really hot!!!

Ok so I like them mainly because of the clothes they wear!!! Hahaha


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 17, 2008)

Kenny Chesney






Josh Duhamel

http://www.thecinemasource.com/movie...20Turistas.jpg

Gary Allen






Ryan Reynolds






Peyton Manning ( i love football)






Keifer Sutherland


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 17, 2008)

oh my head is spinning!

I would love to date Anderson Cooper - love love love intelligent men that are nice to look at.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 17, 2008)

Good choices everyone!

Carey Hart






TJ Lavin






Gael Garcia Bernal






Cristiano Ronaldo






Eduardo Verastegui






Tom Ford






Jason Lewis


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 18, 2008)

OK......what a nice thread this is to look at. Now I am off to try and gather my list.

Patrick Dempsey






Brian Austin Greene




Matthew Fox 

 Jon Bon Jovi




David Beckham


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 18, 2008)

Tom Welling (He is by far the sexiest thing..........ever)






There's a couple other actors I find good looking, like.....

Paul Walker &amp; Johnny Depp but Tom is my *favorite*. lol


----------



## Marisol (Jun 18, 2008)

Dang this is a hot thread!

My top 6 would be:

Jonathan Rhys Myers

Johnny Depp

Eduardo Verastegui

Mark Ruffalo

LL Cool J

Christian Bale


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 18, 2008)

damn, having a little trouble breathing here!

you ladies have some awesome taste!

I will add:






Channing Tatum






Brad





They're my main ones at the present time


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif David Beckham yummmmmyhttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...becksposh8.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...d-Beckham1.jpg

Ryan Reynolds

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...eynolds_02.jpg

http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/k...n_reynolds.jpg

Josh Duhamel

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/a..._duhamel-2.jpg

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l6...duhamel_lg.jpg

Johnny Depp

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nny-depp-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...Depp5656-1.jpg

Paul Walker

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...aul-walker.jpg

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r...aul_walker.jpg

Brody Jenner

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...nine/brody.jpg

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...j4-240x312.jpg

This would've been my exact list but instead of Brody, I'll say Cristiano Ronaldo! Oh and I would totally date John Krasinski too!! He's adorable!


----------



## macface (Jun 18, 2008)

MY TOP 6

Johnny Depp

Sebastian Rulli

Pharrell

Chris Nunez

Dave Navarro

Ben stiller


----------



## msmegz (Jun 18, 2008)

HOT thread






1. David Beckham

2. Brad Pitt

3. Milo Ventimiglia

4. Matt Damon

5. Barack Obama - haha, what can I say.. I have a crush on Obama!

6. Channing Tatum


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 18, 2008)

Jensen Ackles...






Jude Law (yeah, I know the guy is a bastard slut.. but I don't care)






Van Wilder... I mean Ryan Reynolds






Jonathon Rhys Meyer






Brad Pitt






Orlando Bloom






I think I wet myself.


----------



## Andi (Jun 18, 2008)

Julian McMahon, but ONLY as his character Dr. Troy in Nip/Tuck. I didnÂ´t think he was all that sexy as a demon in Charmed. HeÂ´s a much more realistic when playing a plastic surgeon lol






Ryan Reynolds






French soccer player Thierry Henry (move it, Gisele. Nobody wants you lol)






Paul Walker. He reminds me a little bit of my fiancÃ© when he has really short hair






Jesse Metcalfe ONLY as the sexy underage gardener from Desperate Housewives. As Samantha from SatC would say "he can take care of my bush"






Chris Brown. I know heÂ´s very young, but I tend to be attracted to younger guys anyway. *cradle robber*





IMO Chris will be THE male sex symbol in music in a few years. I know Justin ainÂ´t got lips like that fo sure


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Ooohhh...I'm loving these!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif arey Harthttp://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_ho...otos/inked.jpg

I forgot about Carey Hart! I



him too.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I forgot about Carey Hart! I



him too. I love the tatted up extreme sports kinda bad boys!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the tatted up extreme sports kinda bad boys! I'm right there with ya! lol!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 18, 2008)

George Clooney






Ryan Phillippe






Tom Welling






Julian McMahon






David Beckham






Christina Aguilera


----------



## P.I.T.A (Jun 18, 2008)

*Cillian Murphey - I don't know what it is about him...Yum...maybe it's the eyes*






*Johnny Depp - Do I even need an explination??*






*Urijah Faber *






*Edward Norton - Loved him in The Illusionist. That and Victor KINDA somewhat resembles him.*






*Huston Street - mmmmmmmmm*






*Christian Bale *


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 18, 2008)

Ooh Andi, yeah Thierry is hot!

I'm so glad I married a soccer player!! LOL


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *P.I.T.A* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Huston Street - mmmmmmmmm*https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...1&amp;d=1213806937

Woah! i remember when he played for UT Austin and I was like DANG that guy be hot!
Thanks for the refresher!


----------



## P.I.T.A (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woah! i remember when he played for UT Austin and I was like DANG that guy be hot!
Thanks for the refresher!

*Ohhhh yeah, I love me some Huston Street. Ever watch the A's game when he's pitching and see that tongue of his??*


----------



## Andi (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooh Andi, yeah Thierry is hot! 
I'm so glad I married a soccer player!! LOL

You did? Very cool. They are known for having the nicest butts (and legs too..but who cares about legs when weÂ´re talking about cute butts lol)


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You did? Very cool. They are known for having the nicest butts (and legs too..but who cares about legs when weÂ´re talking about cute butts lol) Oh yeah!! He's played soccer since he was 5. He does have the nicest legs and the cutest butt! My husband is such a babe!!


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *P.I.T.A* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Ohhhh yeah, I love me some Huston Street. Ever watch the A's game when he's pitching and see that tongue of his??* OMG the tongue is the whole reason I watched! lol


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jensen Ackles...http://www.cwtv.com/shows/supernatur...fe-281x374.jpg

Jude Law (yeah, I know the guy is a bastard slut.. but I don't care)

http://members.24speed.at/dimmlers/b...jude_law_1.jpg

Van Wilder... I mean Ryan Reynolds

http://www.blogography.com/photos10/RyanReynolds.jpg

Jonathon Rhys Meyer

http://content.clearchannel.com/Phot...meyers2_GI.jpg

Brad Pitt

http://www.lahiguera.net/cinemania/a.../brad_pitt.jpg

Orlando Bloom

http://handson.provocateuse.com/imag...o_bloom_14.jpg

I think I wet myself.

LMAO... Jude law is so pretty, he could be the devil himself, I would still do him! AND- The Brad! how can you not??


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, this was alot harder than I thought.. I mean, there are so many yummy guys!

adrian brody... my nerdy crush

Attachment 40805

The BRAD- Need I say more?

Attachment 40806

My goth crush- Gerard Way

Attachment 40807

Lenny Karvitz- My bad boy with a sensitive side rocker crush

Attachment 40808

Theres more, i just gotta find them!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Jun 18, 2008)

*Gina Gershon, Beyonce Knowles, Wendy Crewson, Wendy Malick,Jane Seymour and Dana Delaney*


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, Tom Welling is just...hmmm, i can only say this in our sex forum lol


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 19, 2008)

Some of these are really good choices!

Mine are:

Johnny Depp!!!















Jonathan Rhys Meyers:






Rob Pattinson:






Billie-Joe Armstrong:






Chad Michael Murray:






And finally Joe Dempsie (Out of Skins)


----------



## shesadiva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll go for

David Cook

Chris Brown

Justin Timberlake

Dashboard Confessional's vocalist

Brandon Boyd

~They're hot and can sing for me!

David Beckham

'Nuff said.


----------



## katana (Jun 20, 2008)

In no order....

Keith Urban

Kenny Chesney

Vin Diesel

Jean Claude Van Damme

Dolph Lundgren

Anderson Cooper


----------



## girl2006 (Jun 20, 2008)

Matthew Bellamy= english rocker



love him


----------



## bCreative (Jun 20, 2008)

David Beckham

Hugh Jackman

Common

....can't think of any more....


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jensen Ackles...http://www.cwtv.com/shows/supernatur...fe-281x374.jpg

Jude Law (yeah, I know the guy is a bastard slut.. but I don't care)

http://members.24speed.at/dimmlers/b...jude_law_1.jpg

Van Wilder... I mean Ryan Reynolds

http://www.blogography.com/photos10/RyanReynolds.jpg

Jonathon Rhys Meyer

http://content.clearchannel.com/Phot...meyers2_GI.jpg

Brad Pitt

http://www.lahiguera.net/cinemania/a.../brad_pitt.jpg

Orlando Bloom

http://handson.provocateuse.com/imag...o_bloom_14.jpg

I think I wet myself.


LMAO!!!!!!!!! At your comment!!! Nice thread!!!


----------



## aney (Jun 20, 2008)

Johhny Depp

Peter TÃ¤gtgren

Adam Brody

Matthew McConaughey

hm thats all i can think of for now!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 20, 2008)

Cuba Goodin Jr






Mark Walberg






David Beckham






Jesse Metcalfe 






Antonio Banderas


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 20, 2008)

Whew , hot thread!!

I have seen some men here who I have never heard of but they are very cute * Sean Farris * &amp; * John Krasinski* yeah def .nice material!





Originally Posted by *girl2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Matthew Bellamy= english rocker



love him
muse | microcuts.net

http://www.microcuts.net/gallery/dat...6/adelaide.jpg

Yeah, I know. He is not super handsome but he has something sexy going on. Maybe because he rocks, can play very very good guitar




Here are my dates :

I have a thing for _Josh_'es..

*Josh Holloway *(he is heaven on earth to me



)
















*Josh Duhamel* (lucky Ferg!)




.

*Josh Hartnett *(specially in the movie Pearl Harbor)






That's my Josh-Fanatasy





*Paul Walker *(He's going to get busy dating us all



)






*Johnny Depp *(fav. as Jack Sparrow)






*Jake Gyllenhaal* (last but not least, he's hot &amp; cute &amp; sexy)


----------



## emfan4life (Jun 23, 2008)

Nate Barcalow all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alicia8406 (Jun 23, 2008)

I love this thread! It's definitely cool to think about who you'd DATE and not just who you think is HOT. There are tons of gorgeous guys out there, but who also has the personality that you can see yourself with? Here are my picks:

Pharrell Williams






Aaron McGruder






Shia Lebeouf






Mos Def






Phonte (Little Brother)






Lupe Fiasco






BTW, all of these guys have some similarity to my boyfriend!


----------



## McRubel (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh boy!!! This is a great way to start my day!!!!!





Daniel Craig...aka James Bond in Casino Royale.











Jason Statham






Hugh Jackman






William Baldwin






Ewan McGregor






John Mayer....but I am COMPLETELY turning a blind eye to the fact that he's a man whore druggie.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2008)

Ya Paul Walker girls are gonna have to fight me on that once (one at a time, no ganging up!) seeing as I claimed him when I first joined the site


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 23, 2008)

How could I forget Shia?? You should change this thread to 20 people you would date! LOL


----------



## TylerD (Jun 24, 2008)

Only two men for me



I have my girl already....


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 24, 2008)

MY favorite Johnny Depp! This is my favorite picture of him, I have the poster in my room. I wanna unbutton the rest of his shirt LOL!





Brandon Routh He's SUPER handsome, I even think he's hot when he's wearing the dorky glasses, as Clark Kent. And he seems like a really nice guy.




Jack Davenport, I love his dry, sarcastic sense of humor, I think it's charming.




Hayden Christensen, he was so hot in Episode lll. 




I can't think of any others, sorry.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 29, 2009)

The sexiest Men Alive!!! LOL!!

Went Worthmiller








Matthew McConaughey








Justin Timberlake








Jonathan Rhys Meyers






Jude Law


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm happy with the one I have. I'll keep mine all to myself.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dang this is a hot thread!
My top 6 would be:

Jonathan Rhys Myers

Johnny Depp

Eduardo Verastegui

Mark Ruffalo

LL Cool J

Christian Bale

OMG You LOVE JOHNATHAN TOO?!!! WOOHOO!! Theres another one!

Have you seen August Rush? He is scrumptious!!!


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 29, 2009)

Christie Brinkley

Cindy Crawford

(had a crush on those two ever since I was a baby......and I'm 100% serious)

Jamie Eason

Gal Gadot

I can think of loads more, but I can't narrow down to the last two


----------



## Maysie (Jul 29, 2009)

What a fun thread!

Jake Gyllenhaal as previously mentioned, because he seems like he'd know how to treat a lady, and he's super hot!






James Franco, so creative and funny. Plus that lopsided smile makes me swoon...






Shia LeBeouf, smart and sexy






Joseph Gordon Levitt, because he's really smart and down to earth, oh and hot.






Justin Long because he's cute and because I like guys that are sensitive and have a sense of humor.






Josh Harnett I've just always liked the way he's handled himself...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Yay! This thread is a blast from the past. lol! I love it!

You can add *Sam Worthington* to my list:


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry... that makes 7... How you taking off then? lol


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

I went ahead and fixed my photos and to replace Mr. Woman Beater Chris Brown as he's not longer on my list, I'm replacing him with Bill Kaulitz. I would never actually date even given the chance bc he's prettier than me lol but still. Can you tell I love black and white photos? (and if you can't tell, that's the group in my siggie too lol)


----------

